# snowbird- Kid Friendly???



## city_girl (Jul 1, 2012)

I loved riding the hard trails with my parents when I was a little kid. I've never been to snowbird but I grew up riding squaw valley and I don't know how different the two are but I think that little kids are so much better now and starting out young is the only way to keep up!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I've seen little shits bombing the bird, especially off the Mid-Gad Chair. Hell, I even saw a woman riding with her toddler strapped to her chest in a baby bjorn. Too friggin cute!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

miked said:


> I got into a debate this weekend with a friend about how kid friendly (under 10 years old) snowbird is. I love the bird, but I would never take my 9 and 6 year olds there. The place is just too tough for them, very variable weather, powder, and limited intermediate trails.
> 
> Am I wrong??


Yes, you're wrong. There are mellow sections there just as any place. You will also see tons of groms ripping it harder than you do.


----------



## miked (Feb 19, 2012)

snowvols said:


> Yes, you're wrong. There are mellow sections there just as any place. You will also see tons of groms ripping it harder than you do.


Thanks. I guess I have only seen the harder parts of the mountain. Compared to PCMR, Canyons, Brighton, etc Snowbird seemed less kid friendly. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

miked said:


> Thanks. Compared to PCMR, Canyons, Brighton, etc Snowbird seemed less kid friendly. Thanks for the feedback.


This puts a whole different dynamic to your original post. Yes! It does seem less kid friendly than the other three, and might possibly be slightly less kid-friendly. But, that is because it sections that are much gnarlier than the three you referenced.


----------

